# 1961 Simplicity 725 tire sizes



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am looking to change my rear tires on my simplicity, and I was wondering if 23 x 8.5-12 tires would fit on there? Right now there is 6-12's I know the rim size would be right but would the new ones be too wide, too tall, or will they work? Thanks


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

According to this link:
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/5/5/1557-simplicity-725.html

Front tire: 4.80x8

Rear tire: 6.00x12


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

As long as there is clearance,so it doesn't rub ,it should work.
You can always reverse the rim,so it off sets outward..


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

There set outwards now, I was more or less worried if they'd fit onto the rim, since they're wider


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure they will be fine. The later tractors with cone clutches on the mid PTO are the ones with clearance issues.


----------

